# Servervariablen immer 127.0.0.1



## Sasser (23. Juli 2012)

Guten Tag!

Ich habe vor einigen Tagen meinen Server mit Ubuntu 12.04 LTS 64bit + Plesk 11.0 neu installieren lassen.

Nun habe ich das Problem, dass seitdem die Servervariablen *$_SERVER ["REMOTE_ADDR"]* und *$_SERVER ["SERVER_ADDR"]* immer *127.0.0.1* anstatt der öffentlichen IP-Adresse ausgeben. Woran liegt das und wie kann man das wieder ändern?

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Sasser (23. Juli 2012)

Ich habe nun noch gesucht und das Mod-Modul *mod_rpaf* gefunden. Hat damit bereits jemand Erfahrungen gemacht?

Link: http://stderr.net/apache/rpaf/


----------

